# البطارية الحامضية المستعملة فى السيارة



## رفعت سلطان (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بطارية الرصاص الحامضية
هى اداة تشحن بالتيار الكهربى للاستفادة فى ادارة الدوائر الاساسيةوالاجهزة المساعدة بالسيارةوتعتبر المصدر الرئيسى للتيار الكهربائى فى السيارة بعد المولد
تركيب البطارية
تتركب البطارية من الغلاف الخارجى وهى تصنع من مادة لها خواص معينة بحيث تتحمل درجة الحرارة وتتحمل الاهتزازات والصدمات ولاتتفاعل مع الحامض المستخدم وغالبا تكون مادة البكاليت او الفبر المضغوط
وهذا الغلاف اما ان يكون مقسم الى ثلاث اقسام يوضع فى كل قسم عمود يسمى عمود البطارية
اومقسم الى ستة اقسام وكل عمود يعطى فى النهاية 2فولت
البطارية ال 12 فولت تحتوى على 6اقسام بها 6اعمدة​تركيب العمود
يتركب العمود من الواح موجبة وسالبة وعازلة بينهما حمض الكبرتيك المخفف
كيف تصنع الالواح
يصنع الوح السالب او الموجب من هيكل او اطار خارجى شبكى على شكل مربعات صغيرة داخل الاطار ولكل اطار طرف من اعلى يلحم فى مجموعتة السالبة او الموجبة ومن اسفل لة قاعدة ارتكاز ليرتكز بهما مع مجموعتة على الاعصاب المشكلة بقاع الغلاف
والمادة المستخدمة فى عملية التصنيع الرصاص والانتيمون لما لهما من خواص
1-لايتاثر بالحامض ولايتفاعل معة
2-قوى ضد الاهتزازات والصدمات الخفيفة
3-موصل جيد للكهرباء​الالواح الموجبة​وفيها يتم كبس المربعات الصغيرة الموجودة فى الاطاربمعجون فوق اكسيد الرصاص ولونة بنى
وتتم عملية الكبس تحت ضغط كبيرحتى تتماسك المادة الفعالة بالاطار وتلتحم بة​الالواح السالبة:13::13:​ويتم صنعها ايضا بكبس المربعات الصغيرة فى الاطارات بمعجون الرصاص المسامى الاسفنجى
ويتميز بلونة الرمادى ويكبس حتىتتماسك المادة بالاطار وتلتحم بة​الالواح العازلة:33::33:​ولمنع التماس الوح الموجب والوح السالب يوضع بينهم لوح عازل
ويصنع منالخشب المسامى الرقيق او الابنوس الخفيف المسامى ليسمح بمرور الحامض خلالة
وغير موصل للكهرباء
اويصنع من الفيبر المسامى العازل لخفة الوزن وجودة العزل
ويتساوى اللوح العازل مع اللوح السالب او الموجب فى المساحة​تكوين عمود البطارية:31::31::31:​يتم ترتيب الالواح الموجبة والسالبة والعازلة
تجمع الالواح الموجبة للعمود الواحد بليحام اطرافهافى قضيب ينتهى بقطب يسمى القطب الموجب
كما تجمع اطرافالالواح السالبة وتلحم فى قضيب ينتهى بقطب يسمى القطب السالب
ثم تعشق المجموعتين وبينهما الالواح العازلة
وهذا يسمى عمود البطارية ويوضع فى قسم من اقسام الغلاف الستة وهذا العمود يعطى 2فولت
بعد تجميع هذة الاعمدة يكون لكل عمود طرفان سالب يحمل الالواح السالبة واخر موجب يحمل الالواح الموجبة
ويصنع غطاء لكل قسم وهذا القسم يسمى ربع البطارية
ويحتوى الغطاء على ثلاث فتحات واحدة يخرج منها الطرف الموجب والاخرى يخرج منها الطرف السالب اما الفتحة الموجودة فى المنتصف فهى لملء الربع بلحامض او للكشف عنكسافة الحامض او مستوى الحامض​كيفية توصيل اقطاب اعمدة البطارية:15:​يتم ترتيب وضع الاعمدة المتجاورة بحيث يكون كل قطبين متجاورين مختلفين ليسهل توصلهما
على التوالى موجب وسالب
+-+-+-+-+-+-:15::15::15::15::15:
ويستخدم فى عملية التوصيل عوارض مصنوعة من الرصاص
ليظهر فى النهاية قطب موجب واخر سالب​كيفية تحضير حامض الكبرتيك​يتم التحضير فى اناء زجاجى بنسبة1الى3 
1زجاجة حمض كبرتيك مركز مقابل 3زحاجات مياة مقطرة خالية من الاملاح
يوضع اولا الماء المقطر وبعد ذلك الحامض بحرص حتى لاتتسبب بضرر اثناء تفاعل الحامض مع المياة المقطرة
مع مرعاة عوامل السلامة ارتداء قفاز فى اليدين ونظارة لتجنب الابخرة المتصاعدة اثناء التفاعل
ويكون كثافة المحلول بعد تمامالشحن 1.28 وتقاس الكثافة بواسطة هيدرومتر
وتملئ البطارية بل محلول ويراعى ان المحلول يغطى الالواح بواحد سم
وتوضع البطارية على الشاحن
هناك تغيرات تتراء على البطارية بعد عملية الشحن
مثلا حالة الالواح
الموجبة نجدتغييرلونها الىن بنى محمر
السالبة رمادى فاتح
ضغط العمود 2فولت​العوامل التى تتوقف عليها شدة التيار
الامبير​1-عددالالواح الموجبة والسالبة فى كل ربع
2-مساحة مقطع اللوح 
3-كثافة الحامض
4-تمام الشحن
اىان الفولت ثابت بعدد الاربع
اما الامبير متغير بحجم البطارية وبزيادة عدد الالواح وكبر مساحة اللوح​ 

التوقيع
رفعت سلطان​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / رفعت سلطان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الموضوع من المواضيع الهامة التي استفدت منها ، ولا يسعني إلا أن أتقدم لك المزيد من شكري وتقديري واحترامي.
ورببنا يوفقك ، وتمنياتي لكم بالتقدم والتوفيق دائما.
مع تحياتي،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بوركت اخى رفعت
ومزيدا من التقدم


----------

